# Wer tut sich die legendary Quest Reihe an



## piccolar (7. Juli 2013)

die Überschrift sagt an sich alles. Wer von euch tut sich die komplette Quest Reihe für den Umhang an. Momentan überlege ich noch weil das farmen doch arg nervt. So denke ich mir, geiler umhang auf der einen Seite (die restlichen dinge sind ja so gut wie unnütz momentan....der sockel für sha berührte waffen....wow wenn ich keine habe etc....) der aber vermutlich in einigen monatne schon wieder überholt sein wird.

daher würde mich einfach interessieren, wer ist sonst noch der meinung das sich der Umfang nicht lohnt oder schafft es jemand mich vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen? 

Grüße!


----------



## KodiakderBär (7. Juli 2013)

So wie es aussieht gibt es im Ogrimmarraid wieder Sha-Berührte Waffen. Und es soll ja am Ende des Add-Ons wieder eine legendäre Waffe geben soll.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Juli 2013)

KodiakderBär schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht gibt es im Ogrimmarraid wieder Sha-Berührte Waffen. Und es soll ja am Ende des Add-Ons wieder eine legendäre Waffe geben soll.



Falsch. Die Umhänge sind die einzige legendäre Ausrüstung die wir in diesem Add-on zu sehen bekommen werden. Und das mit den Sha-Berührten Waffen ist noch nirgends wo erwähnt worden.


----------



## Greuliro (7. Juli 2013)

Vergesst nicht, an Waffen aus dem Thron des Donners kann man auch den Zusatzsockel anbringen


----------



## Cytoshape (7. Juli 2013)

Also ich tu se mir an.
Zumal man kann sich auch Zeit lassen, wenn es ein Twink ist.
Sha Sockel braucht man atm nicht zwingend. Das stimmt wohl, aber z.B. wenn man Callengmodes macht trotzdem mit der dazugehörtigen Waffe ziemlich nett.

Danach gibt es nen Prisamsockel für die Waffe. Kann man auf jede Waffe drauf haun -> Wird immer gut bleiben!
Meta Gem für den Kopf. Ist momentan eig deutlich stärker, als die normalen Metas -> Nice to have!
Rücken, wie du schon sagtes mega gut!

Also alle Dinge haben ihre Vorteile und wie es mit dem nächsten patch weitergeht wissen wir alle noch nicht so wirklich. Also ich würde se einfach machen, da man viele Dinge momenatn zumindest in pve noch sehr gut gebrauchen kann.

Wies im pvp ist weiß ich net genau. Da kann ich keien Aussagen zu machen.


----------



## Rellin (8. Juli 2013)

Ich hab sie begonnen und mach sie fertig auch wenn der legendäre Umhang "nur" den Procc dazu bekommt.
Procc bei Melee war glaub ich 3 sek alle 0,5 sek 60% Waffenschaden.

Find die Reihe ganz gut Gemacht.


----------



## Locaros (8. Juli 2013)

Hm, ... letztens hab i gelesen, dass man den Umhang brauch, um zum neuen Worldboss zu kommen. Aber nagelt mi ni drauf fest, da mir grad die Quelle entfallen ist, ...


----------



## Virikas (8. Juli 2013)

piccolar schrieb:


> der aber vermutlich in einigen monaten schon wieder überholt sein wird.



Das gilt für jedwedes Ausrüstungsteil ingame.
Dein Post -nicht zuletzt wegen deinem mehr als mangelhaften Versuch keinerlei Rächtschraipunk zu verwenden- wirkt für mich eher wie ein "Mimimiiiiiii ich muss mehr tun als mich durch den LFR ziehen lassen". Sorry...


----------



## XRayFanatic (8. Juli 2013)

Langsuir schrieb:


> "Mimimiiiiiii ich muss mehr tun als mich durch den LFR ziehen lassen". Sorry...




Naja, mehr oder weniger ist die Questreihe im Endeffekt auch nicht, als durch den LFR ziehen lassen. Das farmen von Erzen kannste übers AH erschlagen, waren bisher die einzigen Mats die nicht im TdD bekommen kannst. Alles andere droppt rein auf Glücksbasis bei den Bossen und dazu mußt nicht mal einen Raid außerhalb des LFR nutzen. Wirklich arbeiten mußt für die Quest nicht, abgesehen von den Solo-Szenarien (die für Hunter mehr oder weniger auch nur ein Witz sind).


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Juli 2013)

Ohne Raid (geschweige denn Lust darauf) keine zwingende Verwendung für sowas. Also nein. Ich hab die Quest zwar angenommen, aber noch nicht mal die Siegel vollständig. Und mal ehrlich... legendäre UMHÄNGE?! Wer hat sich denn das ausgedacht? Die Proccs in allen Ehren, aber Umhänge? Ich meine... Umhänge? Kann man gar nicht oft genug sagen. Warum keine Waffen, sind diese seit jeher doch die Krönung der Ausrüstung? Oder wenigstens Schmuck? Selbst ein Ring wäre nachvollziehbarer. Aber ein Umhang? Danke nein.


----------



## Tank_jr (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich tu sie mir auch an. Ich finde sie ganz spannend. Für eine Legendäre-Questreihe bin ich auch bereit seltsame Sachen zu machen, denn die Umsetzung hakt an einigen Stellen, finde ich.
1. Ich musste noch 6000 Marken farmen, eh es weiterging. Da haben sie auch zugegeben, dass das etwas zu hoch angesetzt war.
2. Das man PvP machen musste für PvE Inhalte, war etwas unglücklich (da gibts ein haufen Threats zu. Möchte ich hier nicht diskutieren)

Das es am Ende ein Umhang gibt, wußte ich bis jetzt noch nicht. Ist mir auch nicht so wichtig, da mich die Questreihe Interessiert.
Im Moment farme ich mich durch die Raids, um 12 "Ruhesteine der Titanen" zu sammeln. Mal sehen, wie es weitergeht


----------



## Niaoo (8. Juli 2013)

Ich finde die Questreihe gut gelungen. Spannende Soloszenarien und die Geschichte nebenher ist auch nett verpackt.

Wenn man allerdings seit 12 ID´s daran hängt, 12 Siegel zu erfarmen (bin im Moment bei 8 stück und bekomme seit der 100% Droprate von LeiShen wenigstens einen pro Woche). Da die letzten 4 Wochen jeweil nur ein Siegel gedroppt ist, gehe ich davon aus, noch 4 Wochen zu brauchen. 16 Wochen für einen Questabschnitt, wo man nur auf Dropluck hoffen muss, hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit Legendary zu tun. Lieber Wochen an nem Solo Boss Whipen, das hätte was mit Anspruch zu tun.

ABer wie gesagt, außer diesem Aspekt finde ich sie recht interessant und würde sie auch ohne Legendary Item durchziehen.


----------



## LoveThisGame (8. Juli 2013)

Das ist ja alles richtig, nur würde den solo Boss nicht jeder schaffen, und darum geht es ja das es erstmalig legendäre Ausrüstung gibt ohne dafür ein hardcore Raider sein zu müssen. Denn Movement und DPS-Krüppel würden ja alles was Anspruch hat nicht schaffen, deswegen gibt es die Quest Gegenstände ja auch im LFR und nicht nur im NHC und weiterführende gar erst im HC Raidcontent, wie das teils in der Vergangenheit der Fall war.

Und ja ich tue mir die Quest an, weil ganz egal ob es derzeit der prismatische Sockel, der legendäre Meta oder der 600er Umhang ist (welchen ich noch nicht habe) ist, alles sind Verbesserungen der eigenen Performance, und das ist jedenfalls für mich das Ziel des Spiels. Auch wenn ich derzeit keinen Raid habe und "nur" den LFR besuche, auch dort habe ich den Anspruch an mich selbst das Bestmögliche aus meinem Char zu holen, und möchte mich nicht mit leeren Sockeln, unverzaubert usw halb afk von anderen mitziehen lassen die ihren Char pflegen und die legendäre Questreihe auf sich nehmen.

Eine solche Einstellung wie "die Questreihe ist mir zu Aufwändig" oder ähnliches empfinde ich als Beleidigung und Zumutung für alle deine Mitspieler sei es in welcher Gruppe in welchem Modus ob Raid, Instanz, Szenario oder Questgruppe oder was auch immer !

Es gab Zeiten da wurde darüber geschimpft das man 24/7 spielen müßte um einmal in seinem WoW "Leben" an ein legendäres Item zu kommen, nun hat jeder die Möglichkeit dazu und es paßt dir lieber TE und einigen anderen auch nicht, deshalb frage ich mich kann man es euch überhaupt Recht machen ? Anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Derulu (8. Juli 2013)

Locaros schrieb:


> Hm, ... letztens hab i gelesen, dass man den Umhang brauch, um zum neuen Worldboss zu kommen.
> Aber nagelt mi ni drauf fest, da mir grad die Quelle entfallen ist, ...


Korrekt...und zwar ALLE in der Gruppe brauchen den Umhang um zu Ordos zu kommen



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Warum keine Waffen, sind diese seit jeher doch die Krönung der Ausrüstung?



Darum:

_it disapp. me that now there's a leg. for everyone and it's a cloak thats shaped like a towel and clips models. Why no weapon?_
We feel like we've done that a lot before. We want to keep things fresh. When rewards are too predictable they get boring.
These are a pretty different design than Fangs / Wrath. The problem with those was the expectation / entitlement.
When there is too much expectation, the item goes from feeling like a bonus to a penalty.

Quelle


----------



## Virikas (8. Juli 2013)

XRayFanatic schrieb:


> Naja, mehr oder weniger ist die Questreihe im Endeffekt auch nicht, als durch den LFR ziehen lassen. Das farmen von Erzen kannste übers AH erschlagen, waren bisher die einzigen Mats die nicht im TdD bekommen kannst. Alles andere droppt rein auf Glücksbasis bei den Bossen und dazu mußt nicht mal einen Raid außerhalb des LFR nutzen. Wirklich arbeiten mußt für die Quest nicht, abgesehen von den Solo-Szenarien (die für Hunter mehr oder weniger auch nur ein Witz sind).



Hab ich ja auch nicht behauptet, dass man "wirklich" was tun muss. LFR farmen finde ich persönlich aber als härteste Herausforderung. ein Glück hab ich 99% der Sachen aus dem Normal oder HC Content. Was mich hier nur ein wenig nervt ist die negative Grundtendenz, die hier mit dem "antun" impliziert wird. Wer keinen Bock drauf hat, lässt es halt.
Wundert mich nur, wieso so viele dann immer nach Classic schreien. Ich lass hier nur mal Feuerresi und Naturresi farmen als Beispiel fallen. DAS war nervig. Und es gab kein Legendary. Da was da jetzt läuft ist eine -geschichtlich- interessante Questreihe mit der ein oder anderen Soloherausforderung und am Ende gibt es ein schönes Item. Was will man mehr?


----------



## Niaoo (8. Juli 2013)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Das ist ja alles richtig, nur würde den solo Boss nicht jeder schaffen, und darum geht es ja das es erstmalig legendäre Ausrüstung gibt ohne dafür ein hardcore Raider sein zu müssen. Denn Movement und DPS-Krüppel würden ja alles was Anspruch hat nicht schaffen, deswegen gibt es die Quest Gegenstände ja auch im LFR und nicht nur im NHC und weiterführende gar erst im HC Raidcontent, wie das teils in der Vergangenheit der Fall war.



Dann hat der Spieler halt Pech gehabt. Wer nen Soloboss nicht schafft, weil er einfach zu schlecht Spielt, dann hat er es auch nicht verdient ein Legendary Item zu bekommen. Das es die Items im LFR gibt und damit auch Gelegenheitsspielern wie ich es bin die Chance gibt, diese Quest überhaupt zu erledigen, ist ne feine Sache. Aber ein wenig Anspruch hätte ich mir erhofft (Bin gespannt was nach den 12 Siegeln kommt, wie man liest scheint das ja wenigstens ein wenig knackig zu werden)

Auch ich habe alles gesockelt, verzaubert und gebe auch im LFR immer alles. Warum auch nicht? Denn ich spiele ja nicht um AFK zu gehen. Dafür muss ich nicht monatlich zahlen.


----------



## Raijka (8. Juli 2013)

Also ich kann nur sagen ich hab mal den Umhang geholt und aufgewertet itemlvl 608 ich schon nice die Werte sind für meinen Hunter Super ^^ Endlich mal ne Sinnvolle Quest Reihe und Furion verkloppen hat spaß gemacht, aber es war gar nicht so einfach wie ich Anfangs gedacht hatte  . Na ja 2 Stunden diverse Test mit den Talenten und dann lag er sicher nicht die beste Zeit aber egal der Umhang ist mein ^^


----------



## vortigaunt (8. Juli 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Korrekt...und zwar ALLE in der Gruppe brauchen den Umhang um zu Ordos zu kommen




Isn Witz?!


----------



## garak111 (8. Juli 2013)

@ TE

Jeder, der seinen Char über ein ganzes Addon hinweg verbessern will verbunden mit ein bisschen Story und gepackt mit Anstregung und Droppglück.
Bei mir wollen die letzten Teile nicht droppen (also noch höchstens 8 mal, dann auf zum letzten Einsatz). Informiert über die Questreihe habe ich mich im Vorfeld überhaupt nicht und werde auch keine Taktiken etc lesen, da ich auf Überraschung stehe und es - wenn möglich - selbst erspielen will.

Und wer nicht will, muss nicht (Diesen Satz kann man häufig lesen, und wird damit immer wahrer)

@ die, die immer wieder über den LfR nörgeln:

Auch wer sich durchziehen lässt, kommt zum O.(Punkt) Aber nicht jeder spielt und genießt die passive Stellung. 
Und Verallgemeinerungen sind ...... einfach nur lächerlich.

Ich bin sehr froh, dass Blizz mir die Möglichkeit gibt, ein "orangenes" Item zu erspielen, ohne festen Raid zu haben. Ist doch mal was ganz besonderes. Und zwar für mich. Und mich stört es auch überhaupt nicht, wenn die anderen 99% der Spieler dieses Item auch haben.

Aber es ist ja so schlimm, dass ich mit meinen tollen tollen Items, Mounts , Erfolgen und Titeln nicht mehr in IF posen kann..... wäähhhhhh ich will Klassik zurück (ironie off)


----------



## Bandit 1 (8. Juli 2013)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ohne Raid (geschweige denn Lust darauf) keine zwingende Verwendung für sowas. Also nein. Ich hab die Quest zwar angenommen, aber noch nicht mal die Siegel vollständig. Und mal ehrlich... legendäre UMHÄNGE?! Wer hat sich denn das ausgedacht? Die Proccs in allen Ehren, aber Umhänge? Ich meine... Umhänge? Kann man gar nicht oft genug sagen. Warum keine Waffen, sind diese seit jeher doch die Krönung der Ausrüstung? Oder wenigstens Schmuck? Selbst ein Ring wäre nachvollziehbarer. Aber ein Umhang? Danke nein.



Ich könnte mich irren, aber bei uns hat den einer gekriegt und im Chat gepostet, ich meine der wäre lila.
Stufe 600, ja, aber Lila.

Aber ich stimme in jedem Fall zu, wenn dann bitte Waffen. 

Aber die Questreihe ist leider zwischendurch halt nur dumm. Sammle 6000 Tapferkeitspunkte (ersten lahm, zweitens
langwierig, drittens frustrierend da man später nur noch 3000 brauchte). Dann Ruf farmen und zu allem Überfluss noch
die atzende PVP Quest, dann später die Bockschweren Einlagen in der Donnerschmiede, hatten kürzlich ein Gespräch 
im TS, der beste von uns hat es mit 3 Trys geschafft, einige sind total verzweifelt und haben die Quest zu den Akten 
gelegt, klar der nächste Patch kann es ja wieder abschwächen. Und jetzt sammle ich schon seit Wochen an den Titanen-
steinen. Es fehlen noch immer 6 - und das mit dem Mainchar...

Spaß ist was anderes, ehrlich. Ich werde auch keinen Twink mehr auf diesen Müll ansetzen. ^^


----------



## Xidish (8. Juli 2013)

Raijka schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur sagen ich hab mal den Umhang geholt ...


Du hast aber erst die epische Umgangvariante, oder?
Denn zu einem Legendären kann man ihn doch erst mit 5.4 umwandeln.


----------



## Raijka (8. Juli 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Du hast aber erst die epische Umgangvariante, oder?
> Denn zu einem Legendären kann man ihn doch erst mit 5.4 umwandeln.



Korrekt der Umhang ist fürs erste mal Lila mit 5.4 geht's weiter aber wie kann ich nicht sagen da lasse ich mich überraschen^^


----------



## leckaeis (8. Juli 2013)

Ich verstehe absolut nicht, wie man nun so schockiert über Umhänge sein kann. 

Mal im Ernst, sind die WoW-Spieler wirklich naiv genug zu glauben, Blizzard würde jedem Spieler für eine gesttreckte Questreihe ein orangenes Item geben? 
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass Waffen schon allein wegen ihrer Vielfalt her, viel zu schwer zu balancen sind. 

Und den Rest kann man sich mit logischem Ausschlussverfahren doch denken - Ringe und Trinkets fallen weg, da sie keinerlei Optik bieten. 
Die normalen Slots wie Brust, Hose, Hände, usw. sind für das T16-Set, bleiben höchstens noch Schuhe. 

Umhänge bieten noch den Vorteil, das man sie bei Bedarf einfach ausblenden kann. 


Und überhaupt, ich fände es ganz und gar nicht legendär, wenn jeder Schwamm mit einer legendären Waffe durch die Gegend rennt, bloß weil er es geschafft hat sich für den LFR anzumelden.


----------



## MondGruppe (8. Juli 2013)

ich tue mir die questreihe an, wobei ich halt leider immer noch bei der ersten quest hänge da ich nicht genug siegel zusammenhab , nach 8 MONATEN LFR....

das demotiviert schon


----------



## Schattenmaster25 (8. Juli 2013)

Ich mache die q seid dem ich mit meinen Main
90 bin und bin gerade da wo man in TdD die 20 geheimnisse besorgen muss.
werde sie auch fertig machen


----------



## Pinkpanta (8. Juli 2013)

Also zunächstmal ist es humbug, dass LFR reicht, um an die Items zu kommen - ich find die Reihe mit den Einzelquests zwischen den Siegel/Geheimnisse/Runenstein-phasen durchaus ansprechend - besonders in 5.3, wenn Du für den Umhang die Skillung auswählst, in der Du der Herausforderung entgegentrittst :-)


----------



## Rellin (8. Juli 2013)

Finds gut das der Umhang  einen für den Worldboss "qualifiziert" da kann man sicher gehen das Klassenverständniss im Raid sein wird.
Naja bis die Questreihe auf grund vom mimimis tot generft wird.

Für die kommenden Flames: Ich hab n Vollzeitjob und ne Freundin und bin dazu kein Hardcorezocker.


----------



## Niaoo (9. Juli 2013)

Bandit schrieb:


> dann später die Bockschweren Einlagen in der Donnerschmiede, hatten kürzlich ein Gespräch
> im TS, der beste von uns hat es mit 3 Trys geschafft, einige sind total verzweifelt und haben die Quest zu den Akten
> gelegt, klar der nächste Patch kann es ja wieder abschwächen.



Aber sowas hat doch evtl schon eher was mit legendär zu tun. Solche Abschnitte müssen schwer sein (Wie schwer erfahre ich in 2 Wochen). Und wer es nicht schafft, der hat einfach kein Legendäres Item verdient. 

Lieber 2 Wochen an einem Soloszenario whipen, hier aber regelmäßig fortschritte sehen, als 16 Wochen in den LFR rennen, um ein paar Siegel zu looten.


----------



## Gromack (9. Juli 2013)

Niaoo schrieb:


> Aber sowas hat doch evtl schon eher was mit legendär zu tun. Solche Abschnitte müssen schwer sein (Wie schwer erfahre ich in 2 Wochen). Und wer es nicht schafft, der hat einfach kein Legendäres Item verdient.
> 
> Lieber 2 Wochen an einem Soloszenario whipen, hier aber regelmäßig fortschritte sehen, als 16 Wochen in den LFR rennen, um ein paar Siegel zu looten.



Ich hoffe Du postest hier dann Deine "Fortschritte". Ich bin in der Donnerschmiede fast verzweifelt
ganz zu schweigen von den Repkosten UND!!! das man die ganze Grütze vorher im Szenario noch
mal machen darf nachdem man nach 4 Stunden dauerwipen abgebrochen hatte.

Ja ich werde die Q-Reihe zuende machen bin aber schon gespannt wie der Kampf gegen
Furion läuft, da es ein reiner DPS-Run sein soll und wenn man nicht genug fährt einfach
keine Chance hat. (Ich werd es sehn :-) ) 

Gruss Gromack


----------



## Niaoo (9. Juli 2013)

Gromack schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du postest hier dann Deine "Fortschritte". Ich bin in der Donnerschmiede fast verzweifelt
> ganz zu schweigen von den Repkosten UND!!! das man die ganze Grütze vorher im Szenario noch
> mal machen darf nachdem man nach 4 Stunden dauerwipen abgebrochen hatte.



Nichts anderes hat man bei nem Bossfight. Ich raide zwar seit Ende BC nicht mehr, aber ich werde nie die endlosen Trys an Illidan vergessen und die Freude, als er dann endlich lag.

Und wenn ich es nicht packe, habe ich es auch nicht verdient.


----------



## Youmaycry (9. Juli 2013)

Naja was heisst antun ?

LFR gehe ich ohnehin zumindest die aktuellen 4 Teile zwecks Punkte und Gear. Ich bin zwar lange noch nicht soweit und hab auch noch nicht einmal den Meta,

aber die benötigten Runensteine etc nehme ich doch dann so oder so mit.


----------



## Niaoo (9. Juli 2013)

Youmaycry schrieb:


> Naja was heisst antun ?
> 
> LFR gehe ich ohnehin zumindest die aktuellen 4 Teile zwecks Punkte und Gear. Ich bin zwar lange noch nicht soweit und hab auch noch nicht einmal den Meta,
> 
> aber die benötigten Runensteine etc nehme ich doch dann so oder so mit.



Ich muss seit 6 wochen nicht mehr in den LFR. Weder für Punkte noch für Items. von daher ist das schon nervig. Weil außer den 100% Drop von Leishen bekomme ich nichts.


----------



## Bandit 1 (9. Juli 2013)

Niaoo schrieb:


> Ich muss seit 6 wochen nicht mehr in den LFR. Weder für Punkte noch für Items. von daher ist das schon nervig. Weil außer den 100% Drop von Leishen bekomme ich nichts.



So geht's mir auch, hab Itemlevel 517 (gehe nur LFR) und da kann nix mehr droppen, das Set habe ich schon 2x Komplett aber die Steine droppen
fast immer nur beim 100% Boss, letztens mal 2 bekommen... *Freu*

TP brauche ich höchstens noch zum Aufwerten, aber alle 522er sind auf max. jetzt mache ich halt die 502er aus Langeweile


----------



## Niaoo (9. Juli 2013)

Bandit schrieb:


> So geht's mir auch, hab Itemlevel 517 (gehe nur LFR) und da kann nix mehr droppen, das Set habe ich schon 2x Komplett aber die Steine droppen
> fast immer nur beim 100% Boss, letztens mal 2 bekommen... *Freu*
> 
> TP brauche ich höchstens noch zum Aufwerten, aber alle 522er sind auf max.



Das TP Cap mache ich natürlich jede Woche, aber dafür muss man nicht mehr in den LFR gehen. Dank der Hero SZ geht das ja mittlerweile super fix.


----------



## Crosis (9. Juli 2013)

Cytoshape schrieb:


> -Sha Sockel braucht man atm nicht zwingend. Das stimmt wohl, aber z.B. wenn man Callengmodes macht trotzdem mit der dazugehörtigen Waffe ziemlich nett.
> -Danach gibt es nen Prisamsockel für die Waffe. Kann man auf jede Waffe drauf haun -> Wird immer gut bleiben!
> -Meta Gem für den Kopf. Ist momentan eig deutlich stärker, als die normalen Metas -> Nice to have!
> -Rücken, wie du schon sagtes mega gut!



Also fangen wir mal an 
-der Sha-Stein ist im Challengemode deaktiviert(sowie btw jedliche Setboni)
-der extrasockel wurde nur für die TdD waffen abgeändert, er funktioniert bei den 516er waffen(hc szenario) schon nicht und wird aus aktueller sich auch nicht für die waffen des 5.4 raids sein
-der legendary metagem ist z.b. für 2 von 3 wl skillungen schlechter wie der normale meta, denke mal das bei so manch einer anderen skillung der meta auch schlechter sein wird
-der umhang ist nice, wenn man aber weitersieht auf den legendary wo einfach nur 1procc dazukommt der dann (dd-technisch) 5k dps dazugibt eher mau der unterschied, zumindest aber aoe dmg^^



Gromack schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du postest hier dann Deine "Fortschritte". Ich bin in der Donnerschmiede fast verzweifelt
> ganz zu schweigen von den Repkosten UND!!! das man die ganze Grütze vorher im Szenario noch
> mal machen darf nachdem man nach 4 Stunden dauerwipen abgebrochen hatte.
> 
> ...



spielst mitn melee oder? als range(besonders hunter/wl) hat man weit weniger probleme habs first try geschafft weils echt lame mit pet ist, blizz hat meiner meinung nach da wirklich scheiße gebaut für die melees die hätten da nen anderen boss für die designen sollen. obs gegen furion nen dps fight wird kommt sicher wieder drauf an wie gut man die sachen weghealn kann bzw ausweicht werde sicher als wl wie immer halb afk da rumstehen können


----------



## Cyryna (9. Juli 2013)

Die Melee DPS challenge ist auch nicht wirklich schwer...
Habs direkt im First try geschafft ohne mir vorher auch nur irgendwas dazu angeguckt zu haben
Ich weis nicht mal ob man verhinder kann das diese komischen Adds spawnen, naja..
Den Typen in der Donnerschmiede hab ich auch gefirsttryt, auch wieder nicht informiert, wenn auch ziemlich knapp. Ich weis echt nicht wo ihr Leute da eure Probleme habt.


----------



## Gromack (9. Juli 2013)

Crosis schrieb:


> spielst mitn melee oder? als range(besonders hunter/wl) hat man weit weniger probleme habs first try geschafft weils echt lame mit pet ist, blizz hat meiner meinung nach da wirklich scheiße gebaut für die melees die hätten da nen anderen boss für die designen sollen. obs gegen furion nen dps fight wird kommt sicher wieder drauf an wie gut man die sachen weghealn kann bzw ausweicht werde sicher als wl wie immer halb afk da rumstehen können



Ja kann aber leider nichts zum Schwierigkeitsgrad von anderen Klassen sagen als Vergelter fand ich es schwer...



Cyryna schrieb:


> Die Melee DPS challenge ist auch nicht wirklich schwer...
> Habs direkt im First try geschafft ohne mir vorher auch nur irgendwas dazu angeguckt zu haben
> Ich weis nicht mal ob man verhinder kann das diese komischen Adds spawnen, naja..
> Den Typen in der Donnerschmiede hab ich auch gefirsttryt, auch wieder nicht informiert, wenn auch ziemlich knapp. Ich weis echt nicht wo ihr Leute da eure Probleme habt.



Das ist schön für Dich


----------



## Lordixzorn01 (9. Juli 2013)

Also,was man hier so liest, läßt einen nur erschaudern. Leute Es ist ne Legendary Quest reihe. Da soll man auch was für tun. Wenn man mal nur zurück denk,wie war es denn beim Lichking mit Schadenschneide,oder die schurken q-Reihe?
Wenn etwas besonderes haben möchte sollte man auch was für machen und Ausdauer zeigen. Wenn es jeder so im vorbeigehn machen könnte, wo wäre es da noch ne Legendare die Q-reihe? Also leute,wenn ihr es habt Wollt,wollt ihr es doch auch zeigen und um euch etwas von der Breiten Masse abheben. Also Danke Blizz das ist mal wieder seit langen nen Gelungene Q-Reihe die viel spaß(2 neue Mäuse hats bis jetzt gekostet) macht und etwas Movment verlangt. Macht weiter so. Und ja ich spiel nen Waffenkrieger.


----------



## Keashaa (10. Juli 2013)

Die Questreihe ist soweit ganz gut gelungen, auch wenn das Lootglück mit den vielen Sammelquests ein wenig überstrapaziert ist. Dann lieber mehr knackige Soloszenarien 
Was mich eher ärgert, ist das Verfallsdatum. Die Sha-berührten Edelsteine aus 5.0 sind mittlerweile schon fast nutzlos, denn in dem Moment, in dem du den Kristall bekommst, lohnt er sich nicht mehr. LFR-Spieler haben in der Regel mindestens eine 502er Waffe (Ausnahmen gibts natürlich) und NM-Raider eine 522er. Die ca. 20 Itemlevel schlechteren Waffen können selbst mit dem Sha-Kristall nicht konkurrieren.
Den Zusatzsockel von 5.1 kann man zum Glück (noch) weiternutzen, hoffentlich bleibt das mit 5.4 so.
Der Meta-Edelstein aus 5.2 ist nicht an einen speziellen Sockel gebunden und damit auch weiterhin nutzbar. Die Umhänge aus 5.3 werden in 5.4 aufgewertet.

Es ist halt ärgerlich, dass man am Anfang wirklich lange braucht, bis man was brauchbaren in der Hand hat. Die ganzen Siegel sammeln für einen mittlerweile nutzlosen Sha-Kristall, dann nochmal mindestens drei (anfangs ja sechs) Wochen wegen der Tapferkeitspunkte... aber gut, es ist halt auch eine Belohnung für diejenigen, die seit Beginn der Erweiterung am Ball geblieben sind


----------



## Niaoo (10. Juli 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Die Questreihe ist soweit ganz gut gelungen, auch wenn das Lootglück mit den vielen Sammelquests ein wenig überstrapaziert ist. Dann lieber mehr knackige Soloszenarien



/sign

Besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken


----------



## Niaoo (11. Juli 2013)

So, hatte letzte ID richtig Glück und darf nun gegen den Prinzen kämpfen. Nach ca. 30 Trys war mein bester Versuch ihn auf 900k Leben runter zu hauen. Als Ele-Schami. 

So muss das sein, schön schwer. Es macht Bock.


----------



## Hosenschisser (11. Juli 2013)

Klar mach ich die Questreihe. Die Farmerei, was das einzig langweilige ist, ist schließlich nur ein automatischer Nebeneffekt.


----------



## kashandros (12. Juli 2013)

Mache die Quest mit 2 chars 
Warum?
Weil ich es will und weil ich es kann! (hab nen vollzeitjob freundin und andere Hobbies, für die flamer!)
Die sammlerei is nervig aber das soll so...
da ich 2 tanks spiele finde ich den meta und den prismasockel sehr reizvoll und der umhang  ist von den stats (und auch vom späteren proc) her top
(1 tank hat den umhang in lila schon der 2. sammelt gerade die 12 steinchen)
und ich bin froh das die teile im lfr droppen denn sonst hätte ich mit dem 2. char kaum ne chance weil unsere raidgrp ein funraid ist und damit der zug fehlt vorranzukommen

und mal ehrlich die größte herrausforderung ist doch lfr  (nach 5 wipes an dumuru verzweifele ich und spiele gern kopf-tisch-kopf-tisch-beule!)

Denkt mal an sulfuron das war auch lootluck und sch.. farmerei!

in diesem sinne geniest die quest sie ist sehr schön gemacht


----------



## BoP78 (13. Juli 2013)

Kleiner Tipp an die Melees die auch tanken können: macht die Tank-Herausforderung, die ist angemessen gebalanced. Die DD-Herausforderung ist eher was für Masochisten


----------



## LoveThisGame (20. Juli 2013)

Crosis schrieb:


> -der legendary metagem ist z.b. für 2 von 3 wl skillungen schlechter wie der normale meta, denke mal das bei so manch einer anderen skillung der meta auch schlechter sein wird




Zugegeben hab ich meine Hexe seit 13 Monaten nicht mehr angefasst und bin daher auch nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand was die Statprio angeht, nur diese Aussage von dir ist schlicht lächerlich.

Du sagst also 216 Int und 3% erhöhter Kritdamage sind besser als nen procc der mit HT/KR identisch ist ? Ich lach mich tot...



MondGruppe schrieb:


> ich tue mir die questreihe an, wobei ich halt leider immer noch bei der ersten quest hänge da ich nicht genug siegel zusammenhab , nach 8 MONATEN LFR....
> 
> das demotiviert schon




Dann solltest du evtl öfter in den LFR reingehen als einmal alle 2 Monate dann klappt es auch evtl mit den Siegeln ! Selten so eine Trollerei gelesen.

Hab unmittelbar vor 5.2 eine schöpferische Pause eingelegt und hab nun innerhalb 5 Wochen meine beiden Legendären Metasteine und die ersten 2 Runensteine hab ich ebenfalls schon bekommen diesen Mittwoch, also bitte wer nur mal jedes Schaltjahr einloggt der sollte sich auch nicht darüber beschweren das er/sie nicht vorankommt !

Ihr macht euch schlicht lächerlich mit solchen Aussagen die jeder Wahrheit entbehren !



Gromack schrieb:


> Ich bin in der Donnerschmiede fast verzweifelt
> ganz zu schweigen von den Repkosten UND!!! das man die ganze Grütze vorher im Szenario noch
> mal machen darf nachdem man nach 4 Stunden dauerwipen abgebrochen hatte.




Dann kann ich nur sagen lern to Play ! Bin in der Donnerschmiede auch 7 oder 8 mal gestorben. Und jetzt ? Ist das schlimm wenn man mal bisschen an seinen Fehlern "arbeiten" muß bzw sein eigenes Spiel verbessern muß damit man voran kommt ? Ich denke nicht, denn genau das ist es woran es WoW in vielen anderen Bereichen fehlt.


Und 4 Stunden für ein legendäres Item zu "schuften" ist rein gar nichts verglichen mit dem was noch während FL für den Stab bzw während DS für die Schurken nötig war um an ihr Legendary zu kommen.


----------



## Pantheron (21. Juli 2013)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> MondGruppe, on 08 July 2013 - 21:30, said:
> ...



Nach 8 Monaten solltest du dann zumindestens gear haben, um im 10er Twinkraid mitzugehen, dann holst du dir da eben den Rest...


----------



## LoveThisGame (21. Juli 2013)

Pantheron schrieb:


> Nach 8 Monaten solltest du dann zumindestens gear haben, um im 10er Twinkraid mitzugehen, dann holst du dir da eben den Rest...




Das muß ja gar nicht sein, es wäre völlig ausreichend wöchentlich den LFR zu besuchen und evtl nicht nur 3 Bosse ! Bei 6 Bossen Mogu, 6 Bossen HdA und 4 Bossen TdeF sollten die Siegel nach spätestens 8 Wochen komplett sein, mit sehr viel Pech evtl nach 10 Wochen.

Aber das ist die typische Einstellung ich geh einmal im Monat 3 Bosse LFR und bekomme gar nix weder Siegel noch Gear, mimimi Blizzard ist so sch... und WoW ist auch sch... !

Wenn die Zeit wirklich nicht für mehr reichen sollte, dann sollte man sich auch nicht darüber beschweren das man nichts bekommt. Irgendwo muß ja schließlich ein Unterschied sein zu Spielern die ihren Krims Krams Woche für Woche erledigen.


----------



## Pantheron (21. Juli 2013)

ich finde die PVP-Quest viel schwieriger, weil allies immer am loosen sind und es ist echt beschämend, wenn man von 10 Leuten 3 mit PVP-Gear rumlaufen sieht...


----------



## Ayi (21. Juli 2013)

Also mit meinem Main bin ich soweit fertig, zumindest zum jetzigen Stand. Sprich ich hab den Umhang bekommen und muss nun auf 5.4. warten, um weiter zu machen. Mit meinen Twinks bin ich dazu aber zu faul, da hab ich die Quests allerhöchstens mal angenommen und wäre noch beim ersten Teil.

Vom Schwierigkeitsgrad find ich die Reihe genau richtig. Also, so dass es von Mal zu Mal schwieriger wird, und man es nicht unbedingt beim ersten Versuch hinbekommt, aber dass es dennoch machbar ist. Ich weiß nicht, wieviel Versuche ich in der Donnerschmiede oder beim Besiegen des Prinzen brauchte, es waren schon einige. Aber immerhin geht es ja um eine LEGENDARY Questreihe und nicht um irgendwelche 0815 Level-Questreihen. Und irgendwann hat das dann auch geklappt. Mein Main ist Eleschami.


----------



## campino76 (22. Juli 2013)

ich hab die quest mit allen twinks angefangen aber dann bei der pvp-quest aufgehört.. vielleicht mach ichs irgendwann weiter, aber eher nicht..


----------



## Bandit 1 (22. Juli 2013)

Pantheron schrieb:


> ich finde die PVP-Quest viel schwieriger, weil allies immer am loosen sind und es ist echt beschämend, wenn man von 10 Leuten 3 mit PVP-Gear rumlaufen sieht...



Mal eine Frage, wenn IMMER alle am loosen sind und ALLE whinen das sie die PVP Quest nicht schaffen, WER gewinnt dann 
die Matches ?


----------



## Niaoo (22. Juli 2013)

Es weinen immer nur die die verlieren.

Aber ich muss ihm recht geben. Als ich noch Ally war hatte ich keine Chance diese PvP Quest zu schaffen. Es waren locker 30 Anläufe pro BG und ich habe alle verloren. 

Bin dann aufgrund der Serverpopulation auf Horde gewechselt und hatte beide im 1. Try.


----------



## Pantheron (22. Juli 2013)

es gewinnt die horde und die heult ja nicht rum ^^ und anscheinend gibt mir ja jemand recht also whine ich ja doch nicht nur, außerdem war das ja auch nur aus meiner Sicht geschildert ich werde es ja auch weiter probieren nur ist es langsam witzlos ich bin immo bei 70 tries


----------



## Keashaa (22. Juli 2013)

Pantheron schrieb:


> es gewinnt die horde und die heult ja nicht rum ^^ und anscheinend gibt mir ja jemand recht also whine ich ja doch nicht nur, außerdem war das ja auch nur aus meiner Sicht geschildert ich werde es ja auch weiter probieren nur ist es langsam witzlos ich bin immo bei 70 tries



70 Versuche ohne einen einzigen Sieg? Das wäre echt heftig. Sicher braucht man ein paar Anläufe, aber so häufig?
Jetzt wäre es natürlich denkbar, z.B. auf dem Server (oder im PvP-Forum) eine Anfrage zu stellen, dass man eine Stammgruppe sucht, die einem für die beiden BGs hilft (gegen Gold-Bezahlung, wenn sie sowas wollen). Neun aufeinander abgespielte Spieler können das zur Not auch ohne viel Mithilfe deinerseits erledigen


----------



## Raijka (22. Juli 2013)

Also wirklich so schwer war es doch gar nicht den Umhang zu bekommen die Quest Reihe war nur ein wenig lästig wegen der droprate die ja nun abgeschwächt ist. Man bekommt die ersten Teile nun eigentlich sehr schnell OK die pvp Kämpfe sind nicht jedermans Sache aber an einem Samstag Vormittags gewinnt man die eigentlich relativ oft. Ich muss dazu sagen als Allianzler auf Todeswache sollte man vormittags gehen da scheint der Pool an allis besser zu sein Abends gewinnt immer die Horde ^^

Der Kampf in der Donnerschmiede ist eigentlich lächerlich den Schmied beschützen dann wenn das erledigt ist das Sha bekämpfen also davonlaufen und Ambosse klicken dann Speer werfen ist auch keine große Sache. Zum Schluss dann Furion legen OK der war ne Nummer für sich aber machbar auch wenn ich da 2 Stunden lang geübt habe fand ich das jetzt nicht übertrieben schwer.

In der Gilde hat das unser Schurke und unser Paladin auch geschafft ein wenig Geduld gehört dazu dann klappts auch mit dem Umhang


----------



## Pixelschubser2013 (22. Juli 2013)

In meinen Augen ist diese langwierige Quest ein Mittel zum Zweck, die Spieler möglichst lange als zahlenden Kunden zu behalten. Alle Teilnehmer dieser Questreihe die beim Start dabei waren, zahlen fleißig über Monate hinweg Ihre 13 Euro an Blizzard (Jährlich 156 Euro). Da Blizzard mehrere Millionen regelmässige Spieler hat, kommt da ganz schön was in die Kasse.

Es wird Zeit das Blizzard World of Warcraft auf free-to-play umstellt. Ich glaube dann würde ich die komplette Questreihe auch absolvieren. Aber ich sehe nach vielen Jahren World of Warcraft und vielen hundert Euros für Spielzeit nicht mehr ein, noch mehr Geld zu zahlen.


----------



## garak111 (22. Juli 2013)

@Pixelschubser

Wer nicht zahlt, der nicht spielt, braucht auch keinen Umhang. 

Bei F2P könnte/sollte sowas allerdings im Shop erhältlich sein, somit noch blöder die Quest zu machen, oder?


----------



## Russelkurt (22. Juli 2013)

WoW als free2play wäre in meinen Augen ein Schritt richtung Abgrund. Das F2P Prinzip haben viele Spiele als letzte Rettung angewandt und die meisten sind auch kurz danach in der Versenkung verschwunden. Wenn solche Spiele mal die Millionen Accounts haben, heißt das nicht, dass das Spiel auch von ner Millionen gespielt wird. Abgesehen davon finde ich bei den meisten F2P Spielen die Preise im Shop (ich meine echtes Geld) heftigst überzogen. 

Mal 10 Euro hier, mal 20 Euro da, mal 5(0) Euro dort und man hat einen gut ausgestatteten Charakter für viel Geld und mit wenig Mühe, aber irgendwie ist die investierte Spielzeit das, was mich noch hauptsächlich an WoW bindet, nicht das investierte Geld. Da steckt noch (ich nenns mal) Fleiß und Herzblut drin, was ich über meine bald 5 Jahre Spielzeit in meine Charaktere investiert hab. Hätte ich alles kaufen können, würds mich nicht halb so fesseln - was ich z. B. an Star Trek Online merke, obwohl ich ein nerdiger Trekkie bin  Da geh ich auch nur noch ab und an mal online um zu schauen was es neues gibt und nach ner halben Stunde bin ich meist schon wieder off. (Jetzt kann man sagen "Wer für Echtgeld kauft ist selber Schuld", aber irgendwann greift jeder F2P Spieler mal darauf zurück!)

Aber zum eigentlichen Thema: Ich finde die legendäre Questreihe ganz unterhaltsam in Sachen Lore. Nervig ist natürlich das ganze Sammeln in Raids, sodass man dann einige Wochen lang jede ID die LfR's (oder Normal/Heroisch) abfarmt, bis man endlich weitermachen kann. Wenn ich dann aber einen Questabschnitt abgeben kann und mich der Schwarze Prinz wiedermal mit einer seiner Geschichten oder Visionen ergötzt, fühle ich mich schon fast wieder entschädigt  Die Beute ist nur ein schöner Bonus für mich ^^


----------



## Theopa (23. Juli 2013)

Ich habe die Quest schon seit längerem aufgegeben. 
Der Grund dafür ist simpel: Monatelanges stupides farmen ist für mich nicht legendär. Es gehört dazu, keine Frage. Ebenso müsste aber spielerisches Können gefordert werden (war ja meines Wissen bei den Schurkenlegendarys zumindest zum Teil so, dies hatte aber die Selben Probleme). Doch bis auf den einen Solo-Kampf (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege), könnte man den Rest der Questreihe fast schon mit einer Hand und im Halbschlaf erledigen.

Wenn es weniger "sammel mir mal 85 Splitter"-Teile, dafür aber echte Herausforderungen (z.B. Kampfgilde Rang 10: davor geht nichts weiter^^) gäbe, wäre ich wohl weiter dabei. Aber ich träume, da würde man ja eine Selektion durchführen, ein böses Wort in einer Zeit in der jeder Unfähige Spieler alles mal sehen und jedes noch so blöde Kind als Hochbegabt aufs Gymnasium geschickt wird... Aber das ist ein andere Thema.


----------



## Pantheron (23. Juli 2013)

na dann bist du noch nicht bei furion das haste dann deine herausforderung, und stupides farmen ? Dazu gehören die pvp-schlachten auch nicht, also ich glaube mehr abwechslung als in dieser legndären questreihe gabs noch nicht ...


----------



## Hosenschisser (23. Juli 2013)

Pixelschubser2013 schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist diese langwierige Quest ein Mittel zum Zweck, die Spieler möglichst lange als zahlenden Kunden zu behalten. Alle Teilnehmer dieser Questreihe die beim Start dabei waren, zahlen fleißig über Monate hinweg Ihre 13 Euro an Blizzard (Jährlich 156 Euro). Da Blizzard mehrere Millionen regelmässige Spieler hat, kommt da ganz schön was in die Kasse.



Du glaubst ernsthaft, nur weil man die Quest vor Monaten anfing, zahlt man noch Monate lang sein Abo, obwohl man gar nicht mehr spielen will? 

Kranke Menschen gibt es immer und überall, aber warum müssen die immer als Argumentationsgrundlage dienen? 

Schonmal dran gedacht, daß die Questreihe nicht mehr als eine lange Questreihe ist?


----------



## Niaoo (23. Juli 2013)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Du glaubst ernsthaft, nur weil man die Quest vor Monaten anfing, zahlt man noch Monate lang sein Abo, obwohl man gar nicht mehr spielen will?
> 
> Kranke Menschen gibt es immer und überall, aber warum müssen die immer als Argumentationsgrundlage dienen?
> 
> Schonmal dran gedacht, daß die Questreihe nicht mehr als eine lange Questreihe ist?



Nunja, für mich gab es ingame nichs mehr zu tun als die letzten 12 Marken zu sammeln und den Umhang zu holen. Dies hat lange gedauert und mein Abo ist bis zum nächsten Patch gekündigt. Einfach weil ich jetzt meine freie Zeit mit der PS3 verbringe. Wäre ich früher fertig gewesen, hätte ich früher die Pause gemacht.

ABer ich denke ich bin da auch eine Ausnahme. Bin ich deshalb krank? Mag sein


----------



## dreifragezeichen (24. Juli 2013)

ich war ziehmlich erschrocken wie leicht es war Furion als ele im arsch treten zu dürfen^^ 
20sek und dann lag der im dreck, meines empfinden war das einfach zu leicht für den 6ooer rücken. hoffe das zum patch die erweiterung mit dem rücken etwas anspruchsvoller wird.

beim twink bin ich jetzt mit 8 runensteinen im rennen (lfr halt) denke mal dann wird es bissl lustiger den dann umzuklatschen, weil der das gear einfach nicht hat wie der main.

warte nun aufm patch, mach aus langeweile solang petbattle, pets suchen usw


----------



## Padawurminator (24. Juli 2013)

Naja, für Ele  ist sie wohl in der Tat recht einfach, wegen des enormen Bursts(und notfalls guten slowens+ enormen Bombschaden). Allerdings war es als Eule alles, nur nicht leicht. Bis endlich mal mit Massenumschlingung etc. alles gut ging hat es bei mir locker 30 Trys mit Int-Fläschchen und 4k-Int-Pot gebraucht. Auch ein Jäger in meiner Gilde hat gut geschwitzt.


----------



## Keashaa (24. Juli 2013)

Als Ele hast du halt:

- Aszendenz
- Kampfrausch / Heldentum
- nen wahnsinnig guten Heil-CD (entweder HTT oder AG)
- Zaubern beim Laufen für begrenzte Zeit (zusätzlich zum Blitzschlag)
- Stormlaaaaaaaaaaaash

Da kann man selbst mit schwachem Gear kurzfristig rocken, bis der Arzt kommt


----------



## Hosenschisser (26. Juli 2013)

Niaoo schrieb:


> Nunja, für mich gab es ingame nichs mehr zu tun als die letzten 12 Marken zu sammeln und den Umhang zu holen. Dies hat lange gedauert und mein Abo ist bis zum nächsten Patch gekündigt. Einfach weil ich jetzt meine freie Zeit mit der PS3 verbringe. Wäre ich früher fertig gewesen, hätte ich früher die Pause gemacht.
> 
> ABer ich denke ich bin da auch eine Ausnahme. Bin ich deshalb krank? Mag sein



Eine Pause zu machen und später etwas von dem Umhang zu haben ist doch auch was anderes, als das Abo nur aktiv zu haben um den Umhang noch zu bekommen, nur weil man damit vor Monaten angefangen hat.


----------



## madmurdock (21. August 2013)

Ausschliesslich für den Main. Dieser hat auch schon den 608er Umhang.

Die künstliche Contentstreckerei durch 3000/6000 Heropunkte bzw die Random Q Item Drops aus den Raids sind einfach zu zeitaufwendig. Hinzu kommt dass in quasi jeder LFR Gruppe ein Drittel Scheisse spielt, ein anderes Drittel halb afk ist und wenn aus der Gruppe mal welche da sind, spielen sie auch scheisse. :/ Je nach Pech hat dann das restliche Drittel nur durchschnittliches Gear und kann dann trotz richtiger Spielweise nix mehr rausreissen.

Klar koennte man das auch im normalen Modus ohne LFR absolvieren, aber dazu braucht man entweder einen gefüllten Server oder man erwischt eine der verbliebenen Gruppen auf den Geisterservern, wo man dann wieder den Nachteil hat sich auf bestimmte Zeiten zu binden.

Da ich aber gerne queste und die Legendary - Reihe komplett erleben will und einem dies ohne festen Raid geboten wird, mache ich halt den LFR Mist mit und beiss dabei in den sauren Apfel. Man wird ja durch eine sehr gute Story und nette Solo Actions (zB Fight gegen Furion) belohnt. Aber nur um den Kampf mal als Priest heal anstatt als Random x main erleben zu wollen, ist der Zeitaufwand einfach zu riesig. Vielleicht wird hier ja noch ein wenig mehr generft je weiter das Addon voranschreitet. Es ist zwar schon geschehen, aber leider BEI WEITEM nicht genug. Für Nachzügler annehmbar, aber def. nicht für Twinks. 

PS: Ich verlange natürlich nicht den Content innerhalb des aktuellen Patches zu nerfen, aber wenn ich in 5.4 erst 12 Wochen + den Kram davor für den Anschluss brauche, ist das einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Derulu (21. August 2013)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Es ist zwar schon geschehen, aber leider BEI WEITEM nicht genug. Für Nachzügler annehmbar, aber def. nicht für Twinks.
> 
> PS: Ich verlange natürlich nicht den Content innerhalb des aktuellen Patches zu nerfen, aber wenn ich in 5.4 erst 12 Wochen + den Kram davor für den Anschluss brauche, ist das einfach nur lächerlich.



Passiert - mit 5.4 droppen alle "Bauteile" der Vorstufen auch bei den Bossen der ersten beiden Flügel von "Siege of Orgrimmar"


----------



## garak111 (30. September 2013)

Habe es nun am Wochende geschafft. Der oragene Rücken ist meiner.
Ja es hat Spass gemacht, die beiden Solo-Szenarien zu absolvieren, dem Lootglück zu trotzen und letzendlich ein legänderes Item zu erhalten.
Ist ja auch was besonderes, wenns das erste Mal ist. (Leider hat BC meine Aleshi-Splitterjagd und somit den Stab von Kel beendet)

Also wer mal wieder für eine lange Spielzeit ein besonderes Item von Blizzard bekommen möchte, macht es. 
Insbesondere für alle nicht organisierte Raider. Es ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied, sich ein ganz besonderes Item zu verdienen, oder einfach durch einen simplen Kill im LfR zu erhalten.

Und an alle organisierten Raider:
Lasst uns Lowbobs einfach mal das Gefühl auch was besonderes erreicht zu haben. Nur weil wir nicht organisiert sind, sind wir alle nicht schlecht, bzw. nur weil manche in guten Raids sind und somit Loot einstreichen, sind sie nicht was besonderes in WOW.
Habt euch einfach lieb


----------



## Mindadar (30. September 2013)

Will die kack quest auch endlich fertig haben c,c aber lieg im Krankenhaus, war bei den letzten 2 geheimnissen :/


----------



## garak111 (30. September 2013)

@Mindadar

Der Prinz läuft dir schon nicht davon


Gesundheit > ALLEM ANDEREN


und dasselbe wünsche ich Dir


----------



## Patiekrice (30. September 2013)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Will die kack quest auch endlich fertig haben c,c aber lieg im Krankenhaus, war bei den letzten 2 geheimnissen :/




Pff, die farmst du dir doch im Nu zusammenm, wenn du wieder rauskommst. 
Ich musste auch ein paar Wochen im Krankenhaus verweilen, war aber zum Glück schon fertig  Gute Besserung dir und viel Spaß bei den weiteren Quests.


----------



## Mindadar (30. September 2013)

jow, aber der content  
werd wahrscheinlich noch mindestens 1-2 Monate hier liegen müssen. 
aber trotzdem bin ich frph das es nur mein fuß erwischt hat....
aber danke dir.


----------



## Bandit 1 (30. September 2013)

Tja eines muss man ja zugeben, die Quest war teilweise echt was ZU lang und die PVP Einlage
war auch nicht wirklich durchdacht.
Aber jetzt, nachdem ich das Ding habe. Also seit 5.4 brauchte man ja nur noch die erhabenen 
wegklatschen, das war ja Mittwoch gar kein Thema, und noch bissl Solokram und dann hatte
man nicht nur den Umhang - nein man konnte mit zu Ordos. 
Und wie viele den Raid sogar jetzt noch verlassen müssen, weil sie das Ding nicht haben, zeigt
das es doch einmal eine besondere Sache war.
Vor allem, wenn ich nun gefragt werde " Wie lange dauert das denn ?" dann kann man nur müde
lächeln und sagen: "Verdammt lange" ^^

Also zur Frage des Threads: "Jetzt bestimmt JEDER" (der zu Ordos will)


----------



## GoAheadMakeMyDay (1. Oktober 2013)

Moin Moin, also ich mache die Quest mit meinen 2 Mains auf 2 verschiedenen Servern. Allerdings werde ich sie mit keinem Twink machen, denn den Ehrfürchtigen Ruf beim Prinzen zu bekommen, ohne die Daylies auf der Insel des Donners zu machen ist meines Erachtens nach sehr mühsam! Ansonsten finde ich, es ist eines der am leichtesten zu erarbeitenden Legendary Items. Man braucht eigentlich nur Geduld, bis man die jeweils benötigten Dinge aus den Schlachtzügen zusammen hat..


----------



## Derulu (1. Oktober 2013)

GoAheadMakeMyDay schrieb:


> Allerdings werde ich sie mit keinem Twink machen, denn den Ehrfürchtigen Ruf beim Prinzen zu bekommen, ohne die Daylies auf der Insel des Donners zu machen ist meines Erachtens nach sehr mühsam!



Lustigerweise ist der Ruf (der ehrfürchtige) genau das (und zwar das einzige), was ich von dieser Questreihe schon fertig hätte, ich hab noch nicht einmal Stufe 1 abgeschlossen^^


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Oktober 2013)

Bandit schrieb:


> [...]
> Also zur Frage des Threads: "Jetzt bestimmt JEDER" (der zu Ordos will)



actually ... habe ich die Quest nicht für den Worldboss gemacht, sondern weil der Umhang einfach fett ist.  Ich spiele Tank und so oft wie der Procc mir schon das Leben gerettet hat .. Nagut und als ich mit der Quest angefangen habe ging es erstmal nur um Sockel und so, neh 

Ich fand die Questreihe nicht zu lang. Habe direkt mit 90 damit begonnen und war im Nu fertig damit und musste auf den neuen Patch warten. Die PvP-Einlage fand ich nicht unnötig. Es handelt sich um ein legendäres Item, da ist nichts zu viel verlangt  Hätte meiner Meinung sogar noch etwas länger/mehr sein können.  Fände es auch besser, wenn die Items die man aus TdD und co farmen musste jetzt auch wirklich nur noch dort dropen. Aber naja - casuals sollen ja auch was bekommen.


----------



## madmurdock (1. Oktober 2013)

garak111 schrieb:


> Und an alle organisierten Raider:
> Lasst uns Lowbobs einfach mal das Gefühl auch was besonderes erreicht zu haben. Nur weil wir nicht organisiert sind, sind wir alle nicht schlecht, bzw. nur weil manche in guten Raids sind und somit Loot einstreichen, sind sie nicht was besonderes in WOW.
> Habt euch einfach lieb



Ich behaupte mal dass mindestens die Hälfte der aktuellen Spieler ehemalig aktive Raider waren und sie schon längst weg wären gäbe es kein LFR. Wäre dem nicht so, würde jede 2. LFR Gruppe aufgrund fehlender Erfahrung/Kompensation/Skills mehrere Stunden vor dem 1. Boss blöd rumstehen. Viele der ehemaligen Classic und BC Spieler sind mittlerweile aus der Schule/dem Studium raus und haben nicht mehr die Zeit und Kraft(/Lust/Elan) sich 2 bis 5 mal die Woche an einen festen Termin zu binden und dies für 4 Stunden oder mehr. Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus gab es zumindest in der Gilde und auch in den Raidbündnissen in denen ich aktiv war immer prozentual sehr wenige Leute aus der arbeitenden Bevölkerung. Der Großteil bestand aus Studenten und evtl ein paar Schülern, die aber meist zum "Casual" wurden/aufhörten, sobald das Studium rum war.

LFR jedoch bietet einem die Möglichkeit trotz fehlender Gildengruppe den (fast) kompletten Content zu erblicken und dies zu jeglicher Zeit ausserhalb der Nacht- und Morgenstunden. Du hast 2 Stunden am Nachmittag nichts zu tun? Kein Problem, 30 mins Wartezeit, 1:30 Hrs 4 generfte Bosse kloppen, passablen Loot kriegen -> gg. Für mich war es immer langweilig zu aktiven Raidzeiten eine Ini immer und immer wieder zu besuchen nur weil evtl noch 1/3 der benötigten Items fehlen. Mittlerweile kannst du selbst entscheiden, ob du diese Woche gehst oder nicht ohne gleich 9 anderen Leuten den Abend zu versauen.

Sicherlich erhält man nicht das maximale Gear, aber das braucht man ja eigentlich nur um auch den aktuellen ENDCONTENT zu bestehen - und dazu zaehle ich LFR nicht, sondern die jeweiligen Heromodes, die sowieso flachfallen.


----------



## garak111 (2. Oktober 2013)

@ Madmurdock:

Nagel, Hammer, Kopf ---> 100 Punkte.

Nur so zur Ergänzung. Auch wenn ich früher evtl. sogar genauso viele Freizeitstunden hatte, *WILL* ich heute gar keine 30-40 Std. wöchentlich in WOW stecken. Die Zeiten damals waren wirklich toll und ich weine keiner Minute hinterher, aber heute will ich das nicht mehr. Das hat auch weniger mit dem Game an sich zu tun, finde WOW seit dem Beginn bis heute immer wieder faszinierend, aber Schokoladenkuchen, Schokoladenkuchen, Schhokoladenkuchen, Schokoladenkuchen, Schokoladenkuchen..... Will mich einfach nicht mehr abends und am wochenende an einen Raid binden. Aber der LfR gibt mir trozdem das Gefühl des Dazugehörens. Und wie lachhaft sich manche darin benehmen, weil sie meinen, sie seinen die größten Raider, und alle anderen wäre nur lowbobs 
Da denke ich mir immer: Kein Haar am Sack aber in der Kirche La Paloma pfeifen.

@springgreen:
Sonnenaccount <-> Schattenaccount. War auch ziemlich schnell 90, aber die Münzen droppten halt nicht so wie ich es wollte. Und die Diskussion ob für einen PVE Umhang PVP absolviert werden sollte, ist in diesem Forum seitenlang erfolgt. Sicherlich, alles ist machbar, aber ich glaube nicht, dass für die meisten der Umhang - so wie für dich - im *NU* erledigt war. Und zu deine Aussage, dass wir casuals mal es trotzdem verdienen den Umhang zu erhalten, dazu fällt mir zu dir nur ein Spruch ein:

Wer mit Mühe kaum, gekrochen ist auf einen Baum und meint ein Vogel wär, so irrt sich der. (W. Busch)


----------



## Milkoh (2. Oktober 2013)

Habe zu BC Zeiten noch wirklich aktiv geräidet. Dann hat sich mit LK aber mein Freizeitverhalten ein wenig geändert. Mittlerweile bin ich Papa und ich kann sagen, das wäre mit einem aktiven Raid nicht zu machen. Ich bin ehrlich im 25er LFR ist es mir egal ob ich mal eben ein paar Minuten rumstehe weil mein Kind erst mal vorgeht. Vor allem ist auch der Zeitbedarf für einen Raidteil deutlich geringer.... LFR ist eine prima Chance das Spiel zu erleben ohne gleich seinen kompletten Wochenrythmus darauf abzustellen. 

LFR = die neuen Heroes für besser Equipte  2h Einsatz und einen Flügel des Raids ist clear... nicht wie zu Classic Zeiten wo man noch vor dem Raid endlos Farmen musste, damit man alles dabei hatte um überhaupt mitmachen zu dürfen, und dann mind. wenn 20UHR geladen wurde, um 19UHR on sein musste, damit man dem RL zeigen konnte das man alles Sachen hat, buffen vorbereitete etc. 

Und wehe man ging dann bevor der Raid vom RL als beendet erklärt wurde, dann konnte man davon ausgehen die nächsten Wochen auf der Ersatzbank zu sitzen. Das brauche ich alles heute nicht mehr. Wer das noch will, kann ja Progress Raiden im Hero Mode und sich damit dann auch voll toll fühlen. Ich hab lieber Spass und mache die Kiste aus und an wann ich Lust habe, bekomme auch mein Erfolgserlebnis und gut. 

Und ja auch im LFR kann man schön vor dem Sha rumwhipen und ja auch da fühlt man sich dann toll, wenn der Endboss das erste mal liegt


----------



## justblue (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde es gut, dass man ein Legendary zur Abwechslung einmal durch Beharrlichkeit und Ausdauer bekommen kann und nicht weil man von irgendeinem Raid nach irgendwelchen Kriterien dazu auserwählt wurde. Wer sich sämtliche Quests über sämtliche Patches gegeben hat, der hat das auch verdient. Wer sich das "nicht antun" will, bekommt halt kein Legendary. Ist doch eine gute Regelung, denn an einem hinterhergeworfenen Orangen Item hätte niemand Freude.


----------



## Milchm4nn (3. Oktober 2013)

Die Questreihe besteht im Grunde nur aus wöchentliches "farmen" von Raids und dabei hoffen das mal ein Ding droppt.
Nebenbei mal eine mini Questreihe und dannach weiter "farmen". In wenigen Wochen rennen eh alle damit rum und dann darf man den "Müll" mit Twinks nochmal durchmachen..oder auch nicht.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe knapp ein Jahr ausgesetzt und bin gerade dabei die 20 Dinger ausm Thron zu farmen. Ansich ist die reihe ok...Legendary für Jedermann, aber dadurch, dass ich den TOT-Raid verpasst habe, muss ich jetzt durch den Lfr rennen und das nervt mich gewaltig... ich hasse den Lfr. Ich sehe halt im Raid, dass son Umhang nen Dmg- Schub von ca. 30k DPS gibt, was im hc- mode nicht schaden kann... wir ohne umhang, gimpen halt mit 200k DPS rum... wäre der Unterschied nicht so gewaltig, würde ich das farmen lassen.


----------



## justblue (3. Oktober 2013)

Auch für die bisherigen Legendarys musste man hauptsächlich (Raidbosse) farmen, also kaum ein Unterschied. Es konnte sie aber nur ein Bruchteil der Spieler bekommen - und das waren nicht solche mit besonderem Skill, da waren ganz andere Kriterien ausschlaggebend: Im besten Fall war es der Raidleiter, aber ich habe auch schon erlebt, dass es der mit dem größten Würfelglück war, oder der am längsten Mitmachende, oder der Beliebteste (Abstimmung) oder die Freundin des Gildenleiters, die von den anderen Heilern meistens mitgezogen wurde. So oder so hatte das in den meisten Fällen auch nichts mit Skill zu tun. 

Die Dinger droppen übrigens auch im neuen Orgrimmar LFR. Das Farmen sollte kein großes Problem sein.


----------



## Maddalena (3. Oktober 2013)

justblue schrieb:


> Auch für die bisherigen Legendarys musste man hauptsächlich (Raidbosse) farmen, also kaum ein Unterschied. Es konnte sie aber nur ein Bruchteil der Spieler bekommen - und das waren nicht solche mit besonderem Skill, da waren ganz andere Kriterien ausschlaggebend: Im besten Fall war es der Raidleiter, aber ich habe auch schon erlebt, dass es der mit dem größten Würfelglück war, oder der am längsten Mitmachende, oder der Beliebteste (Abstimmung) oder die Freundin des Gildenleiters, die von den anderen Heilern meistens mitgezogen wurde. So oder so hatte das in den meisten Fällen auch nichts mit Skill zu tun.
> 
> Die Dinger droppen übrigens auch im neuen Orgrimmar LFR. Das Farmen sollte kein großes Problem sein.



Kann dem nur zustimmen. Bestenfalls wurde es ausgewürfelt, im schlechtestenfalls wars für die Freundin des Raidleiters. Was ich als Unterschied sehe, es kann nun jeder die benötigten Questgegenstände bekommen, früher halt nur ein (wodurch auch immer) ausgesuchter. Es müssen immer noch Bosse umgehauen werden usw. Neu ist dass es auch im lfr möglich ist, die anschließenden Solo Szenarien waren zwar jetzt kein Blocker, easy durchrennen war es aber auch nicht unbedingt. Denke in Summe ist es ungefähr der gleiche Aufwand nur braucht man weniger eine fixe Gruppe dafür.


----------



## Youmaycry (4. Oktober 2013)

Ansich finde ich es gut, dass nun jeder in den Genuss eines orangenen gegenstandes kommen kann.
die art und weise finde ich persönlich leider ein wenig stumpf.

ich hätte es sehr gut gefunden, wenn man einen persönlichen schwierigkeitsgrad eingebaut hätte, wie zB damals die klassenspezifischen quests ( zB als Priester Anathema / Benediction zu bekommen )

Das ganze also eher in die richtung, solo etwas zu leisten und vor allem diverse herausforderungen alleine meistern , durch verstehen seiner klasse.

aaaaber : das leben ist kein ponyhof und besser durch stumpfes farmen ein legendary, als gar keines


----------



## Derulu (4. Oktober 2013)

Surfer schrieb:


> Ich habe knapp ein Jahr ausgesetzt und bin gerade dabei die 20 Dinger ausm Thron zu farmen. Ansich ist die reihe ok...Legendary für Jedermann, aber dadurch, dass ich den TOT-Raid verpasst habe, muss ich jetzt durch den Lfr rennen und das nervt mich gewaltig...



Musst du absolut nicht - ALLE Items der Questreihe (ausser Lei Shens Herz natürlich) droppen auch bei den ersten 8 Bossen in Siege of Orgrimmar - jede Woche natürlich nur eine Art von Item, je nachdem, welche man eben grade braucht (dauert eventuell etwas länger, als wenn man die ToT-Bosse auch noch mitnimmt, geht aber absolut ohne), in jedem der 4 Raidmodi



Youmaycry schrieb:


> Das ganze also eher in die richtung, solo etwas zu leisten und vor allem diverse herausforderungen alleine meistern , durch verstehen seiner klasse.



Ist es doch? Heiler machen das Soloszenario, indem sie das Leben der NPCs oben halten (je mehr Leben die haben, umso mehr Schaden machen sie), DDs indem sie möglichst Schaden machen und Tanks, indem sie den Schaden von den NPCs fernhalten, damit die möglichst viel Leben haben und möglichst viel Schaden machen - die Soloszenarien sind "rollenspezifisch" aufgebaut


----------



## Youmaycry (4. Oktober 2013)

Da hast du recht und auch mMn das einzig gelungene an der questreihe. ichhätte mir viel mehr davon gewünscht und vor allem mit reisen durch mop und azeroth oder was auch immer verbunden .


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (4. Oktober 2013)

Youmaycry schrieb:


> Ansich finde ich es gut, dass nun jeder in den Genuss eines orangenen gegenstandes kommen kann.
> die art und weise finde ich persönlich leider ein wenig stumpf.
> 
> ich hätte es sehr gut gefunden, wenn man einen persönlichen schwierigkeitsgrad eingebaut hätte, wie zB damals die klassenspezifischen quests ( zB als Priester Anathema / Benediction zu bekommen )
> ...



Sehe ich auch so. Ich finde es im allgemeinen schade, dass es keine klassenspezifischen Quests mehr gibt. Wir Hexer hatten ja das kurze Vergnügen mit der Reihe fürs grüne Feuer, ich würde mir aber mehr davon wünschen. Gerade in ner legendären Questreihe, wäre es doch gut, was einzubauen, das die Spieler der jeweiligen Klasse fordert und sich ein wenig von der Quest einer anderen Klasse unterscheidet. Mich motiviert sowas...stumpfes farmen war noch nie so meins... Atjesh ist auch das einzige Legendary, das ich je besessen habe.

@Derulu,

da hast du schon recht... aber bis ich Umhang auf diese Weise gefarmt habe, ist der Content clear und dann bringt er mir auch nix mehr


----------



## Derulu (4. Oktober 2013)

Surfer schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Ich finde es im allgemeinen schade, dass es keine *klassenspezifischen Quests *mehr gibt. Wir Hexer hatten ja das kurze Vergnügen mit der Reihe fürs grüne Feuer, ich würde mir aber mehr davon wünschen. Gerade in ner legendären Questreihe, wäre es doch gut, was einzubauen, das die Spieler der jeweiligen Klasse fordert und sich ein wenig von der Quest einer anderen Klasse unterscheidet.



Wird wenn, dann nur sporadisch gekommen (eben wie das Schurkenlegendary in Cata oder das grüne Feuer für Hexer in MoP) - der Grund: es hat den selben Entwicklunsgaufwand wie ein ganzes Questgebiet, steht aber im Unterschied des Questgebiets nur jeweils 1/11 der Spielerschaft zur Verfügung (und auch nur unter der falschen Annahme, dass die Klassen gleich verteilt wären). Für MoP stand das ja im Raum: entweder Klassenquestreihen für alle Klassen oder Tonlongsteppe - am Ende hat man sich, aus oben genanntem Grund, für Tonlong entschieden (da steht jede Quest allen Spielern zur Verfügung, bei den Klassenquests sehen jeden Strang nur Bruchteile der Spieler)


----------



## madmurdock (4. Oktober 2013)

Surfer schrieb:


> da hast du schon recht... aber bis ich Umhang auf diese Weise gefarmt habe, ist der Content clear und dann bringt er mir auch nix mehr



Naja, siehe WOTL. Wenn du eine Pause nach Naxx (lvl 80) gemacht hast und vorhast den Ulduar Kolben zu farmen wenn alle schon ICC rennen, ist klar, dass man hintendran ist. Allerdings hat JEDER im Gegensatz zu ALL den anderen Legendary Reihen die Möglichkeit überhaupt das Legendary zu erhalten und nicht wie oben erwähnt die Freundin des Gildenleiters, die ihren Char 20% so gut spielt wie der Gildendurchschnitt.

Sammler müssen halt IMMER dran bleiben. Wie viele Rezepte und items wurden schon rausgestrichen (zB 384 Plattenreif, diverse Rezepte zB aus Naxx lvl 60 etc etc etc).

Sicherlich ist in deinem Falle der fehlende Dmg ausschlaggebend, aber nunja, irgendwie muss man ja Abstriche machen und Nerfs und Anpassung fanden ja schon statt.

Wenn man nicht einer herben Stresssituation ausgesetzt ist (Bachelor-, Master-Arbeit bzw Abitur oder ähnliches), wo Ablenkung dein Leben "ruinieren" könnte, hätte es auch gereicht einmal am Wochenende den LFR Kram durchzumachen und einmal täglich den Dailykram (Insel hat weniger als 15 mins gebraucht) zu absolvieren. Sicherlich muss man das je nach Lust und Laune nicht jeden Tag/WE erledigen, jedoch finde ich WoW so sehr an den Casual angepasst, dass man sich über so was nicht beschweren darf mMn.


----------



## garak111 (4. Oktober 2013)

Sehe ich ähnlich wie madmurdog

Die ersten Siegel würden in allen LfR droppen
Ausnahme die 3000 Tapfer.punkte, die muss mann über 3 Wochen aussitzen
Nalak kann mann auch notfalls alleine für die Quest machen 
Die nächsten Sigel droppen in beiden letzten LfR doppen.
Ruf Farmen geht auf den beiden Inseln zügig.

Natürlich können droppen heißt nicht zwangsweisebekommen, aber das Nachholen der älteren Teile sind durchaus locker möglich. Selber habs ich es nur mit dem Main auf dem "Main-Server" gemacht. 

btw: Ist der Umhang auch Serverübergreifend und sogar noch fraktionsübergrefend für Ordos? Habs noch gar nicht getest.


----------



## Derulu (4. Oktober 2013)

garak111 schrieb:


> btw: Ist der Umhang auch Serverübergreifend und sogar noch fraktionsübergrefend für Ordos? Habs noch gar nicht getest.



ALLE Chars des Accounts haben nach erstmaligem Erwerb durch einen der Charaktere Zugang zum Sanktu, sofern sie Level 90 erreicht haben


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (6. Oktober 2013)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht einer herben Stresssituation ausgesetzt ist (Bachelor-, Master-Arbeit bzw Abitur oder ähnliches), wo Ablenkung dein Leben "ruinieren" könnte, hätte es auch gereicht einmal am Wochenende den LFR Kram durchzumachen und einmal täglich den Dailykram (Insel hat weniger als 15 mins gebraucht) zu absolvieren. Sicherlich muss man das je nach Lust und Laune nicht jeden Tag/WE erledigen, jedoch finde ich WoW so sehr an den Casual angepasst, dass man sich über so was nicht beschweren darf mMn.



nee ich beschwere mich ja auch nicht, sondern sage nur, dass lfr nicht mein ding ist. Der Dmg reicht auch so aus, nur ist es nie verkehrt, für alle Fälle noch nen kleinen Puffer zu haben... und wenn son Legendary 13% des gesamten Dmg ausmacht, kann es nicht schaden, wenn man es hat. Klar ist alles sehr casualfreundlich geworden und ich würde es auch nicht als aufwendig bezeichnen, den Umhang zu farmen, mein Problem ist nur, dass ich jedesmal mit mir kämpfen muss, um mich für den lfr anzumelden, da es für mich im gesamten Spiel nichts langweiligeres gibt... und den Rückstand ohne lfr aufzuholen, dauert einfach zu lange.


----------



## zampata (6. Oktober 2013)

piccolar schrieb:


> die Überschrift sagt an sich alles. Wer von euch tut sich die komplette Quest Reihe für den Umhang an. Momentan überlege ich noch weil das farmen doch arg nervt. So denke ich mir, geiler umhang auf der einen Seite (die restlichen dinge sind ja so gut wie unnütz momentan....der sockel für sha berührte waffen....wow wenn ich keine habe etc....) der aber vermutlich in einigen monatne schon wieder überholt sein wird.
> 
> daher würde mich einfach interessieren, wer ist sonst noch der meinung das sich der Umfang nicht lohnt oder schafft es jemand mich vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen?
> Grüße!




Schwierig zu sagen. Mit dem "main" würd ich das machen, vorausgesetzt man hat rechtzeitig angefangen. 
Jetzt würde ich auch nicht mehr von vorne anfagen oder mit Twinks. Einfach aus dem Grund dass es mich massiv ärgern
würde das Ding dann erst 1 Woche vor dem nächsten Addon zu bekommen um es dann gegen was grünes zu tauschen ;-)



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich... legendäre UMHÄNGE?! Wer hat sich denn das ausgedacht? Die Proccs in allen Ehren, aber Umhänge?


Der Proc ist doch alles, was den Legendarry Umhang "schön" macht. Und der Proc an einem Ring sähe auch irgendwie komisch aus.
Gut Waffen wären schöner aber was wäre noch möglich? Es waren bisher immer Waffen. Schulter und Helme, da würde es auch noch passen.
Ich finde die Umhang Idee jetzt nicht so abwägig, einfach mal was neues.


----------



## NurNeEule (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin die Sache jetzt doch angegangen.
Dank Glück suchte die Tage jemand auch Leute für den einen Boss, somit war die gruppen-quest-hürde genommen.
Ruf beim Prinzen war 3h massive Farmen mit Hirn aus   (dank item lvl 538, zeitlose insel sei dank,  mäht man die 55 Rufpunkte Mops schneller weg als sie  nachkommen)
Die 40 trilliumbarren waren dank twink mit Erze sammeln und verhütten kein Prob, das transmutieren machte dann der main, nochmal 4h Hirn aus, Augen auf, Erze Farmen.
Bei den Tokens bin ich jetzt bei 7 von 20, das kann also noch 2-3 Wochen brauchen.


----------



## Virikas (7. Oktober 2013)

NurNeEule schrieb:


> Ruf beim Prinzen war 3h massive Farmen mit Hirn aus



Leerer Server oder warum hast sonne schlechte Ruf/h Rate? 
War da grad mit dem Schami ruf nachfarmen. Zu dritt in einer Stunde von Ende Freundlich auf 999 Ehrfürchtig. 

Anosnsten hab ich gaaaanz frisch mit dem Hexer angefangen. 1. ID (alle LFR Teile) 10 Siegel der Macht 9 Siegel der Weisheit. Ziel knapp verpasst..
Dafür aber den Hexer paralell von 483 auf 518er Gear gepushed


----------



## Volun (8. Oktober 2013)

was man nicht alles für eine andere Farbe macht


----------



## Assari (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde die Q Reihe ansich ja nicht schlimm, mit den ganzen Raids die man abfarmen muss... Mich stört da eher die tatsache, den Ruf von dem Prinzen hoch zu kriegen... Ich habe leider keine Ahnung, wie ich das am besten mache und vorallem so schnell wies geht...


----------



## Bunuohna (9. Oktober 2013)

Assari schrieb:


> Ich finde die Q Reihe ansich ja nicht schlimm, mit den ganzen Raids die man abfarmen muss... Mich stört da eher die tatsache, den Ruf von dem Prinzen hoch zu kriegen... Ich habe leider keine Ahnung, wie ich das am besten mache und vorallem so schnell wies geht...


 
öhm, bis respektvoll gehts soweit ich weiß ganz gut an der Hordelandestelle in der Krasarangwildnis. Ab respektvoll bis ehrfürchtig (oder auch schon vorher) gehts gut auf der Insel des Donners. Dort wo die Mogu diese Steinstatuen beleben, eine Statue gibt so um die 50 Ruf. Ist eben mit stupidem grinden verbunden.

Ich tu mir die Quest auch gerade noch an, bin derzeit noch am sammeln der Geheinisse des Kaiserreichs. Ich mache das auch nur, weil ich mir durch den Umhang einen DPS Boost verspreche, ansonsten wär es mir egal, denn irgendwie fehlt mir das "legendäre", weil aktuell schon ein Großteil der Spieler mit dem Teil rumrennt. 

Da ich mir den lfr derzeit aber auch nicht antun möchte, beschränkt sich das sammeln der Questitems auf Flexmode sowie normal SuO und TdD.

Was solls...ist ja legendär...wozu also die Eile^^


----------



## Nisbo (9. Oktober 2013)

Das nervigste daran waren die 3000 Punkte, also 3 Wochen nur das sammeln. Dann halt das Lootglück, hat mit Mühe nicht wirklich viel zu tun, man ist ja durch gerannt und hat die nebenbei gefarmt. Da ich nen Schattenaccount habe konnte ich Ordos in der ersten Woche noch nicht machen da mir noch 2 Items gefehlt haben.

Für die Twinks ist es jetzt schon noch nerviger die 3000 Punkte zu sammeln, aber egal macht man nebenbei ^^


----------



## madmurdock (9. Oktober 2013)

Bunuohna schrieb:


> öhm, bis respektvoll gehts soweit ich weiß ganz gut an der Hordelandestelle in der Krasarangwildnis. Ab respektvoll bis ehrfürchtig (oder auch schon vorher) gehts gut auf der Insel des Donners. Dort wo die Mogu diese Steinstatuen beleben, eine Statue gibt so um die 50 Ruf. Ist eben mit stupidem grinden verbunden.
> 
> Ich tu mir die Quest auch gerade noch an, bin derzeit noch am sammeln der Geheinisse des Kaiserreichs. Ich mache das auch nur, weil ich mir durch den Umhang einen DPS Boost verspreche, ansonsten wär es mir egal, denn irgendwie fehlt mir das "legendäre", weil aktuell schon ein Großteil der Spieler mit dem Teil rumrennt.
> 
> ...



Die Mobs auf der Insel geben mehr Ruf und aufgrund des Überequiptseins (oder indem man halt Farmgruppen bildet) fällt der etwas höhere Life Pool nicht auf und geben schon ab neutral Ruf. Stupide ist es aber sicherlich für Nachzügler/Twinks. Wenn man vorher einigermassen regelmässig gespielt hat, hatte man den Ruf sowieso schon durch die Lotus/Schildwall/Insel Dailies. Natürlich hat der nach 5 Monaten nun endlich Lvl 90 gewordene Mönch/Pala/mage whatever Twink den Kram vorher nicht gemacht.


----------



## Loony555 (16. Februar 2014)

Nachdem ich gut ein halbes Jahr pausiert habe, bin ich momentan bei dem Teil mit den 3.000 Tapferkeitspunkten (die Hälfte hab ich schon). Respektvoll beim Prinzen bin ich auch schon. Ich hoffe, dass ich das Ganze noch schaffe, bevor WoD auf den Servern aufschlägt. Denn grade für die alten Raids wird sich dann nur noch schwer jemand finden lassen.

Klar, wann WoD kommt, weiss niemand... aber ist es realistisch, den Umhang von meinem Stand aus in 3-4 Monaten zu erlangen? Das wäre momentan mein grosses Ziel für MoP. Alles andere, wie Dailies, Ruffraktionen, Mounts usw kann man ja immer noch später bequem nachholen. (Wobei ich da auch schon etliche auf ehrfürchtig habe, Goldener Lotus, Klaxxi und co., eben die Patch 5.0 Fraktionen).


----------



## murmel276 (17. Februar 2014)

Also, vorausgesetzt man bleibt nahtlos an der Questreihe dran und das Lootglück ist einem hold genug, dann ist es in einem Zeitfenster von 3 bis 4 Monaten auf jeden Fall zu schaffen. Der längste Faktor wird also nun bei dir neben dem Sammeln der benötigten 3000 TP die Runensteine werden, derer du 12 sammeln mußt. Und ich glaube , da sind manche schon dran verzweifelt, weil der Lootgott nicht so mitspielte^^. Drücke Dir hier mal die Daumen und wird schon klappen.


----------



## Smirgul (17. Februar 2014)

Für die 20 "Kaisersteine" kann man ja alle 4 ToTs und die beiden ersten beiden Flügel von SoO nutzten. Das sind also 20 Bosse wovon 2 zu 100% einen Stein droppen.

Danach kommen ja noch die 12 "Runensteine" wo nur die Bosse der beiden letzten ToT Flügel und die ersten beiden SoO Flügel die Steine droppen können. Auch da wieder 2 Steine zu 100% vom Sha und Lei Shen.

Also wenn wirklich nur die 100% Steine droppen bist du in (32 Steine /2 ) 16 Wochen spätestens durch. ABER das alle anderen Bosse nie etwas droppen ist sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Loony555 (17. Februar 2014)

Ihr macht mir Mut, vielen Dank! 
Ich hab in WoW schon ganz andere Sachen durchgezogen, im Prinzip muss man ja hier wirklich "nur" konstant dranbleiben...

Wobei wenn ich heute lese, dass übermorgen schon Patch 5.4.7 kommen soll... 
Könnte eng werden... vielleicht kommt WoD doch schneller als gedacht...


----------



## Piti49 (18. Februar 2014)

Da vertust du dich, der Patch hat nichts mit wod zu tun, ganz im Gegenteil er verschafft die sogar eher zeit.
Denn mit ihm startet noch eine pvp season.


Ich bin auch gerade erst angefangen mit der Quest, ich dachte das Ruf Farmen wird schwer, aber in der karasangwildnis, wenn man dort
Am Strand die Quest gemacht hat das dieses Daily gebiet mit den Festung kommt, gibt es zumindestens für Allianz einen tollen Farm Spot.
Range Attacken wären von Vorteil, ein Stück vor der allybase kämpfen Horde und Allianz gegeneinander, am Ende des schlaftfeldes, kommen aus dem Lager, wo man für quests auch diese vorratswagen zerstören muss, immer wieder 3-7 hordler rausgerannt. Diese schieße ich mit meinem Jäger alle einmal an, dann kommt ne Feuerkugel und tötet die sofort, diese kommt aber auch wenn ihr nichts macht, also beeilen, jeder bringt 22 Ruf. 
So hab ich gestern Abend in 40 min von 3000/6000 auf 10000/12000 Ruf gefarmt 

Vielleicht hilft es ja dem Ein oder anderem ^^

Ps ist mit Handy geschrieben sry wegen Fehlern usw


----------



## Loony555 (18. Februar 2014)

Japp, auch eine gute Möglichkeit.

Ich habe die letzten Tage viel Ruf beim Prinzen über die Insel des Donners Daily Quests gemacht.
Dailys gibts da ja wirklich tonnenweise, und Mobs, die einem zwangsläufig reichlich vor die Flinte rennen ebenso, 
und alle Mobs dort bringen reichlich Ruf bei Furorion.

Bin schon halb auf ehrfürchtig nach nur ein paar Tagen Dailies dort.


----------



## Bandit 1 (18. Februar 2014)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Das nervigste daran waren die 3000 Punkte, also 3 Wochen nur das sammeln. Dann halt das Lootglück, hat mit Mühe nicht wirklich viel zu tun, man ist ja durch gerannt und hat die nebenbei gefarmt. Da ich nen Schattenaccount habe konnte ich Ordos in der ersten Woche noch nicht machen da mir noch 2 Items gefehlt haben.
> 
> Für die Twinks ist es jetzt schon noch nerviger die 3000 Punkte zu sammeln, aber egal macht man nebenbei ^^



Tja, mein Main musste noch 6000 sammeln. So viel zu nervig.


----------



## Loony555 (19. April 2014)

So, als kleine Rückmeldung: Ich habe gestern meinen legendären Umhang erhalten.
Ich habe also ab dem Teil mit den 3000 Tapferkeitspunkten (Kapitel 2 von 5) ziemlich genau 2 Monate und ca. 10 komplette IDs gebraucht. (Wöchentlich Thron des Donners UND Belagerung von Orgrimmar).

Also mit etwas Nachdruck und Durchhaltewillen wirklich gut schaffbar.

Der Umhang hat zwar längst nicht mehr den legendären Wert, den bisherige Legendarys hatten, dennoch bin ich stolz auf mein allererstes.
War auch insgesamt eine sehr schöne, lange Questreihe mit wirklich tollem Ende.


----------



## Neomonk (19. April 2014)

Tach,
wollt hier auch mal meine Meinung mit reinschreiben. Ich finde es einfach nur Müll von Blizzard das man wegen einem PvE Item zum PvP gezwungen wird.
Weitere Kommentare verkneif ich mir.

Schönen Dank dafür !


----------



## zoizz (20. April 2014)

Frisch angefangen - gerade die Tapferkeitspunkte am "farmen".
Eigentlich finde ich die Questreihe schon ganz gut.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. April 2014)

Neomonk schrieb:


> Tach,
> wollt hier auch mal meine Meinung mit reinschreiben. Ich finde es einfach nur Müll von Blizzard das man wegen einem PvE Item zum PvP gezwungen wird.
> Weitere Kommentare verkneif ich mir.
> 
> Schönen Dank dafür !


Du musst doch nur 2 Bgs machen...


----------



## Annovella (20. April 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Du musst doch nur 2 Bgs machen...


Du kennst doch die Menschen, es gibt zu allem und alles Leute, die dagegen meckern und Meinungen vertreten, über die man nur schmunzeln kann.

Aber hey, man musste von Classic bis einschließlich Cata PvE auf Endcontent spielen, um an BiS-Gear für PvP zu kommen, dass ist aber okay.. yoyo.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. April 2014)

Annovella schrieb:


> Du kennst doch die Menschen, es gibt zu allem und alles Leute, die dagegen meckern und Meinungen vertreten, über die man nur schmunzeln kann.
> 
> Aber hey, man musste von Classic bis einschließlich Cata PvE auf Endcontent spielen, um an BiS-Gear für PvP zu kommen, dass ist aber okay.. yoyo.


Eben.


----------



## Tomratz (22. April 2014)

Melde Vollzug, am Sonntag wars soweit.

Der Prinz wurde offensichtlich halb tot generft, mit der Magierin wars eine Sache von rd. 35-40 Sekunden bis er die Waffen gestreckt hat.

Beim ersten Versuch hatte ich noch Probleme mit den Spiegelbildern. Hatte den Kampf noch nicht eröffnet und hab mich hinter ihn geblinzelt, natürlich die Spiegelbilder brav zu mir gewackelt  

Zweiter Versuch dann Spiegelbilder, zwei Dots auf den Prinzen und dann hinter ihn geblinzelt. Vor Kampfbeginn schon die Rune gelegt und dann Zeitkrümmung gezündet und draufgeballert was ging. 

Da wars mit dem Priester (ja, war wohl vor dem Nerf) richtig übel, weshalb ich ja dann auch die Magierin hochgezogen hab.


----------



## jamirro (23. April 2014)

Was mich am allermeisten nervt ist die Tatsache das man dies mit jedem twink wiederholen müsste.
also wird's bei 1 umhang und 1 Sockel inkl. meta beim main bleiben - das tut man sich kein 2tes mal an auch wenn ich 
schon seit langem den umhang habe....


----------



## Fuzzymouth (23. April 2014)

jamirro schrieb:


> Was mich am allermeisten nervt ist die Tatsache das man dies mit jedem twink wiederholen müsste.
> also wird's bei 1 umhang und 1 Sockel inkl. meta beim main bleiben - das tut man sich kein 2tes mal an auch wenn ich
> schon seit langem den umhang habe....



Ich hab es mir 2x angetan, der 2. ist vor 3 Wochen fällig gewesen. Aber nun reicht es.


----------



## Patiekrice (24. April 2014)

Ich verstehe nicht wo das Problem dabei ist das "auch noch" mit seinen Twinks zu "machen" bzw wieso es dort Beschwerde-Bedarf gibt ... den Shit sammelt man doch nebenbei beim Farmen von Raids


----------



## madmurdock (25. April 2014)

Spring!green schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wo das Problem dabei ist das "auch noch" mit seinen Twinks zu "machen" bzw wieso es dort Beschwerde-Bedarf gibt ... den Shit sammelt man doch nebenbei beim Farmen von Raids



Eben nicht.  Die alten ToT Sachen macht man halt nicht nebenbei und den PvP Crap schon gar nicht, wenn dann mal 1 2 LFR oder Flex SoO Flügel.. Da man zB durch die 5er Ini Punkte->Ehre Konvertierung bis auf die Trinketslots taugliche 522 Items farmen kann, hat man auch keinen Grund von Transmog und Legendary Aspekten abgesehen dort hineinzugehen. Weiter bedeutet Twink-Dasein für mich sie je nach Lust und Laune durchzurotieren. Man kann ja schlecht mit jedem Twink jede Woche 5 Stunden oder mehr spielen. Da kann mir jeder erzählen, was er will, aber wirklich JEDEN 90er mit dem Umhang auszustatten artet doch schon in arger Farmerei aus.

Möglich ist es natürlich, aber das wäre dann schon gezielte Farmerei und diese wird irgendwann äußerst ermüdend und öde. Bei mir stecken die meisten Twinks jedenfalls bei der 3000 Punkte Quest oder bei der PvP Quest fest. Ich habe zwar mittlerweile 3 Umhänge, aber diese mussten dann auch gezielt gefarmt werden und nebenbei ging das bestimmt nicht.  Jedenfalls scheint es nicht das liebste Hobby von jedem zu sein selbst simple LFR Techniken zu erlernen, aber nunja, will jetzt nicht anfangen über den LFR zu weinen.


----------



## Patiekrice (26. April 2014)

Hmm .. ich habe das nebenbei gemacht.


----------



## Annovella (27. April 2014)

Es ist jedoch immer noch zu erwähnen, dass jede Person eine unterschiedliche Spielphilosophie besitzt. Gerne würde ich mir Geschwindigkeitsvorteile wünschen, sofern man den Umhang schon X-Mal hat, damit es nicht mehr so lang dauert, um die Twinks damit auszustatten, aber viel Arbeit ist es nun auch wieder nicht.

Und kommt mir nicht damit, dass ihr keine Lust auf die zwei mickrigen BGs habt, da lacht jeder drüber, also nicht nur über die zwei kleinen pillepalle-BGs, sondern vor allem über die ganzen Anti-PvPler.


----------



## Patiekrice (27. April 2014)

Endlich jemand, mit dem man reden kann!


----------



## Hepziba (28. April 2014)

Ich kann diese Antipathie gegen das PvP auch nicht nachvollziehen. Ich springe mit meinem Priester oder meiner Magierin liebend gern im PvP herum. Eventuell liegt es daran, dass man seinen Char perfekt beherrschen muss, um oben dabei zu sein und Erfolg im PvP zu haben...

Das ist vielen zu anstrengend und dann kommt der Frust, weil man die Attacken anderer Klassen aus Unwissenheit nicht gescheit kontern kann. Wenn man sich mal ein bisschen damit befasst macht PvP irre viel Spaß weil man eben nicht gegen einen statischen Boss mit vorherrsehbaren Attacken kämpft, sondern gegen echte Gegner, die nicht nach Schema XYZ funktionieren.

Neben dem Legendary wäre ich sogar dafür, dass PvP in PvE Questreihen generell fest eingebunden werden sollte. Das würde vielen Spielern, die mir schon im PvE Content begegnet sind und augenscheinlich einfach nur mit dem Kopf über die Tastatur rollen, sehr gut tun. Sie würden mal lernen ihren Char richtig zu spielen und dazu gehört auch ein schnelles Reaktionsvermögen zu haben und zu wissen, was andere Klassen so können. Dann liegen die Bosse im PvE Content auch schneller.

Naja - Das is halt meine Meinung...


----------



## madmurdock (28. April 2014)

Hepziba schrieb:


> Ich kann diese Antipathie gegen das PvP auch nicht nachvollziehen. Ich springe mit meinem Priester oder meiner Magierin liebend gern im PvP herum. Eventuell liegt es daran, dass man seinen Char perfekt beherrschen muss, um oben dabei zu sein und Erfolg im PvP zu haben...



Man ist total von den anderen 9/14(?) Mitstreitern abhängig. Weiter gibt es keine Item Vorraussetzungen. Im schlimmsten Falle hast du also also 5 Kollegen mit 300k Hps, die nach 2 Treffern im Gras liegen und auf der Gegenseite 5+ Gegner mit 530 Gear, die Spaß daran haben Lowbobs im BG zu kloppen. Dann kommt noch dazu, dass zumindest das Minen BG taktik - orientiert ist. Hast du aber auch nur 2, 3 Leute in deiner Gruppe, die AV like rumzergen wollen, hast du allein schon technisch keine Chance das BG zu gewinnen.

Das tut man sich vielleicht (gerne) bei dem Main an und evtl noch bei seinen Lieblingstwink, aber ich für meinen Teil hätte nicht die Ausdauer und Motivation für ein paar Ilvl mehr mit jedem Twink mehrere Stunden/Tage im BG zu verbringen, bei einer Sache, die einem null Spaß macht.

@Argument, aber aber aber früher musste man ja auch raiden um das DW Trinket aus dem HC Mode zu ergattern um bei 2200+ mit spielen zu können. Mag evtl sein. War das fair von Blizz? Wohl kaum. Haben sie es mittlerweile geändert und einen imba Bonus eingeführt, wenn man 2 PvP Trinkets trägt? -> Ja. Wird man aktuell als PvEler vom PvP verschont? Nein...

Sicherlich ist die 2 BG Einheit nicht zuvergleichen mit der Sache ein HC Trinket zu erfarmen, welches noch 10 andere Leute haben wollen und zudem nur zu 27% droppt , aber Spaß hat(te) trotzdem keiner der beiden Seiten. Ich hätte mir hier zumindest anstattdessen lieber noch 1 2 knackige Szenarien gewünscht.

Falls nun wer mit Rating Bob kommen mag. Ich persönlich habe zu meiner noch aktiven PvP Zeit um die 2k rumgekrakselt (sicherlich nicht besonders gut, aber grottenmies auch net), würde aber nicht behaupten einen Twink auch nur annähernd in dem Bereich spielen zu können. Was ich aber sagen kann ist, dass non rated BGs schon immer ein Graus waren.

Aber nunja, ich persönlich finde mich damit ab, kann aber durchaus nachvollziehen, wenn der ein oder andere Spieler gerne den hierfür Verantwortlichen mit faulen Eiern beschmeißen möchte.


----------



## KilJael (28. April 2014)

Hepziba schrieb:


> Neben dem Legendary wäre ich sogar dafür, dass PvP in PvE Questreihen generell fest eingebunden werden sollte. Das würde vielen Spielern, die mir schon im PvE Content begegnet sind und augenscheinlich einfach nur mit dem Kopf über die Tastatur rollen, sehr gut tun. Sie würden mal lernen ihren Char richtig zu spielen und dazu gehört auch ein schnelles Reaktionsvermögen zu haben und zu wissen, was andere Klassen so können. Dann liegen die Bosse im PvE Content auch schneller.
> 
> Naja - Das is halt meine Meinung...



Und was ist mit Leuten die ihre Klasse beherrschen und nun mal keinen Bock auf PvP haben? madmurdock hat es ja gut gesagt, man muss mit zufällig zusammen gewürfelten Leuten, die eventuell frisch 90 sind, gegen teils mit Arenagear ausgestattete Gegner kämpfen und ist darauf angewiesen das jeder der Taktik folgt, weil es sonst ein riesen Chaos wird. Klar wer viel PvP betreibt tut das als Blödsinn ab, jedoch dürfte es Leuten die eben kein PvP machen weil sie es nicht wollen, ziemlich auf die nerven gehen. PvP'ler werden ja auch nicht gezwungen PvE zu betreiben, zum leveln vielleicht (wobei man das jetzt überspringen darf) aber sonst nicht wirklich.


Ich muss dir jedoch zustimmen das 2 BG's absolut verkraftbar sind, auch wenn hier das Problem am Anfang gut aufgezeigt wurde (wer erinnert sich noch dran plötzlich ein halbes Team aus PvP-Neulingen neben sich zu haben, die nur schnell die Quest haben wollen während der Gegner keinen solchen im Team hatte?


----------

